# USB-C PD 100W for laptop



## balanga (Dec 8, 2022)

Should I expect to be able to power a laptop with a USB-C PD 100W charger?

I've only just come across such a thing and am wonder whether they are worth buying.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 8, 2022)

They work great, at least the one just now powering this laptop. I can also use it to charge my phone in no time without fearing for the little wallknob to melt.


----------



## Andriy (Dec 8, 2022)

Check the laptop's manual as well. I own a laptop that has a USB-C port but does not support charging through it. I have to use a special adapter cable with a USB-C on one end and a male barrel connector on the other end.


----------



## balanga (Dec 8, 2022)

I was thinking of getting something like this:-






						100W USB Type C Female to Square PD Plug Converter USB-C Fast Charging Cable Thinkpad Laptop DC Power Adapter Connector: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy 100W USB Type C Female to Square PD Plug Converter USB-C Fast Charging Cable Thinkpad Laptop DC Power Adapter Connector at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Crivens (Dec 8, 2022)

That should work.


----------



## covacat (Dec 8, 2022)

how does PD work thru a 2 pin adapter ?
or you are stuck to 5V / 3A ?

or maybe  the adapter does some magic to select a higher voltage profile


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 8, 2022)

That. Power supply and device use a complicated protocol to negotiate voltage and current.


----------



## balanga (Dec 9, 2022)

Crivens said:


> They work great, at least the one just now powering this laptop. I can also use it to charge my phone in no time without fearing for the little wallknob to melt.


Do I need to specify PD 100W when looking for a charger? This is completely new technology to me and don't really know what to look out for when buying.

Any recommendations?


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 11, 2022)

What's the laptop?


----------



## balanga (Dec 11, 2022)

cracauer@ said:


> What's the laptop?


ThinkPad X1.

But how much of a difference does it make?


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 11, 2022)

balanga said:


> ThinkPad X1.
> 
> But how much of a difference does it make?



You seem unsure about whether you have USB-C charging at all and if so what the maximum wattage is.


----------



## smithi (Dec 11, 2022)

balanga said:


> ThinkPad X1.
> 
> But how much of a difference does it make?



All the Thinkpads I've seen use 65 to 90W chargers, but at more like 19V than 5V, providing a round plug with a central pin.

Carefully check your X1's specs to see whaf charger is supplied or required.  Check on ThinkWiki.


----------

